# Neue Schriften in Photoshop 8 (cs)



## ThaDeathRow (25. Februar 2004)

Ich bin totaler Neuling auf dem gebiet Photoshop und wollte einfach mal so fragen wie man neue Schriften bei Photoshop 8 einfügt.

Ich habe hier mehrere TTF Dateien und weiss nicht was ich damit machen soll 

Vielleicht könnte mir hier jemand weiterhelfen

MfG


----------



## extracuriosity (25. Februar 2004)

Die Fonts müssen in den Windows-Schriftenordner, dann erscheinen sie auch im Photoshop Drop-Down-Menu


----------



## PhoenixXP (25. Februar 2004)

Photoshop benutzt die unter Windows (und von anderen Programmen) installierten Schriftarten.

Bei Windows XP kann man im Startmenü unter *Systemsteuerung\Schriftarten* die vorhandenen Schriftarten ansehen und unter *Datei\Neue Schriftart installieren...* neue Schriftarten installieren.


----------



## zirag (25. Februar 2004)

Photoshop CS kostet 1100 € , und du hast keine Ahnung von PS , und denn kaufst du dir so eine teure Software ... hmmm


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2004)

Ich fasse es immer nicht... Da schaffen die sich ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm
an das über 1000 Euro kostet und kennen noch nichteinmahl die Grundzüge
ihres Betriebssystems


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2004)

@ Selena - in dieser Angelegenheit bleibe ich nicht "tuffig" und
im Bezug auf das "organisieren" bin ich auch nicht sehr gut
drauf zu sprechen!


----------

